

Are Your "Invite A Friend" Emails Ending Up In The Junk Folder? - nickb
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2008/07/are-your-invite.html

======
scott_s
"Except I really do want to invite my friend to this new photo sharing service
I like."

That doesn't mean I want the invitation; it still sounds like spam to me.

~~~
devicenull
Even if my friends wanted to invite me to something, I would rather it come
from them saying "hey check out this site" via some IM network, rather then an
form email from the website. I get too much spam as it is, I don't want
advertisements to go use your product (which is spam to me)

Bottom line: If you site is useful enough, you don't need to spam people via
email to get them to join.

